# Google passes Facebook as best global website of 2012



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Google has overtaken Facebook and has been declared the number one global website of 2012. Facebook barely managed to grab first place last year, and now its dropped down to second.
> 
> The results are part of the 2012 Web Globalization Report Card (the eight edition), put together by web globalization firm Byte Level Research. This year, the company reviewed 105 websites across 17 industries, as well as mobile websites and mobile apps, to better understand how companies are balancing global and mobile strategies.


More

I guess TechGuy's gotta work harder.


----------

